# 35mm = 4x6 or 5x7 ?



## Iron Flatline (Oct 11, 2006)

Quick question:

What is the closer aspect ratio for 35mm film? 4x6 or 5x7? 

I shot some film (I know, I can't believe it either) and am now about to order prints, but I want no cropping done.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that 35mm film is at a 2:3 (4x6) aspect ratio.  If you want 5x7 or 8x 10...there will be cropping.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## markc (Oct 17, 2006)

Yup. The negative is 1" x 1.5", so a whole number ratio would be 2:3. Full-frame prints would be 2x3, 4x6, 6x9, 8x12, 10x15, 12x18, 14x21, 16x24, etc.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

5x7 11x14 are pretty minor corps but 8x10 is very noticable.  When my son in law began we were all shooting film.  He would have his proofs in 4x5 just in case he didn't leave enough on the sides the customer never saw what would be cropped on his 8x10


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome to 35mm film 

It is more fun than most digital-only people in here might think 

And I would not want to miss the experience of shooting film.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 18, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> welcome to 35mm film
> 
> It is more fun than most digital-only people in here might think
> 
> And I would not want to miss the experience of shooting film.



Hehehe... thanks. But having minored in photography at university 20 years ago, this is more of a return than a new thing. I miss making prints, but I'm glad I don't have to develop film anymore.


----------

